# صور كاملة لكنيسة كوتنا هورا ( كنيسة العظام )



## KOKOMAN (3 فبراير 2009)

كنيسة كوتنا هورا Kutna Hora

تبدو الحقيقة أحيانا أغرب من الخيال.فعلى بعد من 70 كيلومترا من البورغواي تقع مدينه صغيرة اسمها سدلك.هذه المدينه تكاد تكون كأي مدينه عادية أخرى لولا وجود كنيسة غريبة فيها ، تم تصميمها و زخرفتها من عظام البشر الحقيقيون ( نعم عظام بني آدم!!) تبدأ القصة منذ عام 1218 ميلادية قام قبطان و يدعى (أبوت هنري )بنثر جرة تحتوي على رماد انسان في الكنيسة كنوع من التقديس، و من يومها بدأت الكنيسة تعتبر كنيسة مخيفة لدفن الأموات . في عام1318 تم دفن 30 ألف ميت فيها و بحلول عام 1511 كان من الضروري ازالة العظام القديمة في الكنيسة المقبرة لتكفي للعظام الجديدة. هذه العظام أصبحت لاحقا ديكورا مبتكرا للكنيسة . ففي عام 1870ميلادية قام الدوق شوارت***رغ يتعيين نحات شعبي لعملية تزيين الكنيسة بالبقايا الآدمية (حوالي 20 ألف زوج من العظام ) مرفق مجموعة صور للكنيسة المرعبة:الديكور عباره عن جماجم و عظام اذرع و سيقان و عظام احواض!!!! 
​































































​
​


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 فبراير 2009)

*غريبة قوووي
شكرا كوكو
علي الموضوع
والصور الرووووعة​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 فبراير 2009)

ميررررررسى على مرووورك يا بيشو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## vetaa (4 فبراير 2009)

*حقيقى غريبه*
*بس حلوه وجميله*

*شكرا ليييييك*


----------



## ponponayah (4 فبراير 2009)

ميرسى على الموضوع الهايل دا
بس هى بجد حاجة ترعب انا مش عارفة الناس اللى بتدخلها دى مش بتخاف


----------



## nonaa (4 فبراير 2009)

الصور روووووووووووووووعه يا مان​
وغريبه اوى اوى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 فبراير 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *حقيقى غريبه*
> *بس حلوه وجميله*
> 
> *شكرا ليييييك*


 

ميرررررسى على مروووورك يا فيتا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 فبراير 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> ميرسى على الموضوع الهايل دا
> بس هى بجد حاجة ترعب انا مش عارفة الناس اللى بتدخلها دى مش بتخاف


 

ميررررسى على مروورك يا فندم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 فبراير 2009)

nonaa قال:


> الصور روووووووووووووووعه يا مان​
> 
> 
> وغريبه اوى اوى​



ميررررسى على مروورك يا نونا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## SALVATION (18 فبراير 2009)

_غريبة فعلاا يا كوكو
مشكور كتييير لصورك
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 فبراير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا تونى

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (18 فبراير 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (19 فبراير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كليمو


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2009)




----------



## وليم تل (19 فبراير 2009)

شكرا كوكومان
على الموضوع والصور الرائعة
ودمت بود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 فبراير 2009)

come with me قال:


>


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا جوجو

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 فبراير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كوكومان
> 
> على الموضوع والصور الرائعة
> 
> ودمت بود​


ميرررسى على مرووورك يا وليم

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## M a r i a m (20 فبراير 2009)

غريبة جدا وتخوف
ههههههههه
ممكن اتفرج كصور بس
ميرسي ياكوكو بجد تحفة جدا​


----------



## tena_tntn (20 فبراير 2009)

حلوة قوي 
شكرا


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 فبراير 2009)

y_a_r_a قال:


> غريبة جدا وتخوف
> 
> ههههههههه
> ممكن اتفرج كصور بس
> ...


ميرررسى على مرووورك يا يارا

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 فبراير 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> حلوة قوي
> شكرا


ميرررسى على مرووورك يا تينا

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (20 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى يا كوكو 
على الصور الغريبة دى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 فبراير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بريسكلا

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## shamaoun (21 فبراير 2009)

هي مخيفة قوي 
وغريبة جدا


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 فبراير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا شمعون

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## amad_almalk (23 فبراير 2009)

صور رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىىىىىى يا كوكو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 فبراير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا عماد 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## botros_22 (26 فبراير 2009)

جميل جـدا يا كوكو شكرا لك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 فبراير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بطرس

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 فبراير 2009)

*شكلها جميييييييييييل وغريب
ميرسى يا كوكو*


----------



## god love 2011 (26 فبراير 2009)

ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررر على الصور دى
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 فبراير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *شكلها جميييييييييييل وغريب
> ميرسى يا كوكو*



ميرررسى على مرووورك يا سويتى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 فبراير 2009)

سيمون يوسف قال:


> ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررر على الصور دى
> تسلم ايدك
> وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك​



ميرررسى على مرووورك يا سيمون

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## new_look226 (5 مارس 2009)

الصور روووووووووووووووعه يا مان



وغريبه اوى اوى


----------



## new_look226 (5 مارس 2009)

ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررر على الصور دى
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (5 مارس 2009)

*هى جميله


بس مخيفه جدا



ياعنى انا لو هناك يستحيل هدخل



موضوع شيق​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على مروووركم يا اخوتى  

​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (7 مارس 2009)

صور مرعبة فعلاا

بس مش عرفا اذا الفكرة صحيحية اننا نبني الكنيسة من العظام  الانسان

لانو احنا مندفن  الاشخاص وعلى رجاء القيامة الجسدية أيضا ذي ما قام المسيح 

بعدين الكنيسة بس تفوتها تشعر بسلام  والطمئنينة  مش عارفة اذا حصلي وانا وسط شبح الموت ده في هذه الكنيسة  صحيح  المسيح علب الموت 

واحنا مش منخاف من الموت بس بجد  جماجم وصورها  دي  مش حلوة 



شكرااا يا كوكو على الصور


----------



## عمادفايز (7 مارس 2009)

*اشكرك على الصور انا شفت صورة مثلها فى جبانة دير سانت كاترين لكن دى اول مرة اشوف العظام نفسها داخل الكنيسة......الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 مارس 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> صور مرعبة فعلاا
> 
> بس مش عرفا اذا الفكرة صحيحية اننا نبني الكنيسة من العظام  الانسان
> 
> ...




ميرررسى على مروووركم يا مورا 

​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 مارس 2009)

عمادفايز قال:


> *اشكرك على الصور انا شفت صورة مثلها فى جبانة دير سانت كاترين لكن دى اول مرة اشوف العظام نفسها داخل الكنيسة......الرب يبارك حياتك*



ميرررسى على مروووركم يا عماد   

​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

